

Summify Users: We're here for you. You're safe. - jrlevine
http://blog.news.me/post/16172768107/summify-users-were-here-for-you-youre-safe

======
petercooper
I've been researching tools like these for a while and while none of them are
even close to perfect, I've found news.me to be the better of the two ( _just_
).. so don't hesitate if you're going from Summify.

~~~
jrlevine
awesome — we've got some work to do for sure. looking forward to any thoughts
you have on what to improve.

~~~
siruva07
please let me increase the number of stories I receive in a day (I currently
receive 10 stories every morning)

allow me to set the time that I receive the email. thanks

------
ashishg
Summify user here. Loved their iPhone app and it felt like the quality of news
delivered got better over time. It wasn't just about the frequency of links in
my twitter feed (or else I'd get a bunch of crap), but it allowed me to like
certain posts and it tracks which topics I'm most interested in.

I'm also looking for news more than once a day to stay relevant. Summify
delivered summaries every 6 hours for me - if you could incorporate this in
your service, that'd be awesome.

